

Faster pf - zdw
https://blog.pfsense.org/?p=1473

======
fiatjaf
Is there any kind of tutorial for unexperienced network admins on how to use
pfSense and how pfSense differs from: (1) a cheap home router; (2) Mikrotik
RouterOS; (3) A full Linux router (involving iptables, DHCP server and other
tools)?

I would like that.

